# ICAS For Pakistan



## Sharifuddin (Oct 18, 2014)

Hi All, 

In order to have ICAS assessment for Pakistani Citizens, if someone has HEC verified documents from Matric to Masters, will it require to have IBCC separate verification for Matric & Intermediate Documents?

Or

Only HEC Verified Documents from Matric to Master will do the job?

Kindly help.

Regards

Sharif Uddin


----------



## Tosif Hanif (Apr 2, 2014)

Sharifuddin said:


> Hi All,
> 
> In order to have ICAS assessment for Pakistani Citizens, if someone has HEC verified documents from Matric to Masters, will it require to have IBCC separate verification for Matric & Intermediate Documents?
> 
> ...


Dear Sharif,

HES will send will attested & send only bechlor;s to masters degrees while Board will send attested degree for metric & intermediate. 
both are separate entities & this is process By CIC which i told to u


----------



## raza1985 (Apr 18, 2015)

Hello Members,

i have done my MBA -HR in 2008 from PAF-KIET. 
As express entry program requirement , i need an ECA for my Highest qualification , i:e MBA-HR.

I will get an ECA through ICAS , as i can not apply through WES because KIET is not included in their designated list of institutions for Pakistan.

i will follow the procedure in the below manner :

I will get HEC attested photocopies of MBA degree and MBA transcript through HEC Islamabad , in an envelope , which will be signed and sealed by HEC Islamabad Pakistan.

Along with signed and sealed envelope of HEC , icas application form will also be sent and offcourse will make payment through prescribed method.


Please let know if i am missing any step in this process , i will be waiting for your immediate response ,as i am so much confused.


----------



## Tosif Hanif (Apr 2, 2014)

Dear raza,

When u will get the sealed envelope from HES the same you have to send to ECA by mentioning your candidate NO / registration no which is allocated by ECA by filling there online form.

Best of luck!!!


----------



## raza1985 (Apr 18, 2015)

Tosif Hanif said:


> Dear raza,
> 
> When u will get the sealed envelope from HES the same you have to send to ECA by mentioning your candidate NO / registration no which is allocated by ECA by filling there online form.
> 
> Best of luck!!!


i am still confused .....


----------



## raza1985 (Apr 18, 2015)

Tosif Hanif said:


> Dear raza,
> 
> When u will get the sealed envelope from HES the same you have to send to ECA by mentioning your candidate NO / registration no which is allocated by ECA by filling there online form.
> 
> Best of luck!!!



Dear Tosif Hanif ,
Thanks for your kind reply, but i still have a confusion.
For express entry program ,highest degree need to be assessed and it is also mentioned on the CIC website as well , for reference , this link can be check , I have two degrees from outside Canada. Do I need an Educational Credential Assessment for both?

when i will request HEC islamabad for attestation of my MBA , HEC will rcheck my Matric , intermediate , bachelors and masters ,after that master degree and the copies of master degree and it trancript will be attested and on my request HEC attested copies of MBA degree and transcript will be sealed and signed by HEC Islamabad.It means in a seal envelope only my MBA degree and its transcript will be available. and the same envelope i will be sending to icas along with application .

and one more thing :

The statement written on ICAS says that fill in the complete chart but send the documents that you want to be assessed. 
List all the schools/institutions you attended from primary/elementary school to the school/institution in which you are currently enrolled or which you last attended. Use the terminology that appears on the document(s) you received. Do not translate the names of your documents into Canadian terminology. YOU MUST COMPLETE THE ENTIRE CHART, but submit only the documents you wish to have assessed.

so , the above mentioned CIC website link and the statement written of icas form , gives the clear understanding that if i send my MBA degree and its transcript after following HEC procedure then it should be assessed by icas .( because MBA is my highest qualification )

Please guide me , i still have so much confusion , 

Guidance is also required from senior members.

waiting for immediate response


----------



## Tosif Hanif (Apr 2, 2014)

Dear Raza,

procure is complicated but the thing is that you have to follow the process which i already mention above & same i am posting again
"HES will attested & send only bachelors to masters degrees while Board will send attested degree for metric & intermediate."
both are separate entities & this is process By ICAS which i told to u "

"The statement written on ICAS says that fill in the complete chart but send the documents that you want to be assessed"

for this you have to choose bachelors to masters degrees for assessment. 

when i will request HEC islamabad for attestation of my MBA , HEC will rcheck my Matric , intermediate , bachelors and masters ,after that master degree and the copies of master degree and it trancript will be attested and on my request HEC attested copies of MBA degree and transcript will be sealed and signed by HEC Islamabad.

THIS MEANS THAT HES WILL ACCESS ONLY HES "will attested & send only bachelors to masters degrees" & ICAS REQUIRES SEPARATE ATTESTATION FOR BOARD FOR BELOW BACHELORS.
WHEN U WILL START THIS PROCESS THE SYSTEM ITSELF GUIDE U IN A PROPER WAY


----------



## Tosif Hanif (Apr 2, 2014)

THIS MEANS THAT HES "will attested & send only bachelors to masters degrees" & ICAS REQUIRES SEPARATE ATTESTATION FOR BOARD FOR BELOW BACHELORS LEVEL DEGREES
WHEN U WILL START THIS PROCESS THE SYSTEM ITSELF GUIDE U IN A PROPER WAY


----------



## raza1985 (Apr 18, 2015)

Tosif Hanif said:


> THIS MEANS THAT HES "will attested & send only bachelors to masters degrees" & ICAS REQUIRES SEPARATE ATTESTATION FOR BOARD FOR BELOW BACHELORS LEVEL DEGREES
> WHEN U WILL START THIS PROCESS THE SYSTEM ITSELF GUIDE U IN A PROPER WAY


======================================================
Dear,
Thanks for your reply your views clear the picture up to certain extent .


I need to ask one more thing from you , accordind to CIC wesite link I have two degrees from outside Canada. Do I need an Educational Credential Assessment for both? , highest degree need to be assessed , as per the requirement of express entry program to get the maximum point .


What if , i only send my MBA Degree and Transcript to icas for assessment ?

will icas give the assessment only on my MBA , as it is my highest qualification ?


Again your valuable views required.


----------



## Tosif Hanif (Apr 2, 2014)

Dear Raza,

thanks for the appreciation. 

Answer for:
What if , i only send my MBA Degree and Transcript to icas for assessment ?

will icas give the assessment only on my MBA , as it is my highest qualification ?

in this case you are not able to get maximum points which is requires to hit the pole at the maximum level. 

i am not sure that ICAS will assess only MBA i think ICAS will not .. but point is that how ICAS will verify your MBA degree with out verifying the previous degrees.
do not consider the fee for ICAS for second degree. In my opinion go for both degrees for assessment & follow the system instead of waiting your time.


----------



## mamoon (Jul 27, 2015)

Tosif Hanif said:


> Dear Raza,
> 
> thanks for the appreciation.
> 
> ...




If I don't have my degrees attested from IBCC and HEC, then is there anyway I can get them done from UAE? Need you expert advise on this dear


----------



## Tosif Hanif (Apr 2, 2014)

mamoon said:


> If I don't have my degrees attested from IBCC and HEC, then is there anyway I can get them done from UAE? Need you expert advise on this dear


Dear Mamoon,

No way you can not do it from UAE.


----------

